# most beautiful Wagner and Vivaldi operas



## banjobongo (Sep 18, 2012)

hi there,
Im new to this forum, and also quite new to the world of opera.
I got into opera in the last few months and Im really enjoying exploring the great works.
I have not yet listened to anything from Wagner, what opera of his would you recommend to a newbie, that is a beautiful opera, or contains beautiful music?
In relation to Vivaldi, I have some compilations of his arias (such as Bartoli's Vivaldi Album, and Vivaldi: Opera Arias with Philippe Jaroussky), which I find beautiful, Vivaldi is one of my alltime favourite composers, I would like to have a complete opera from him but dont know where to start.
Any feedback or advice would be gratefuly received!
Thanks
BB, Ireland


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

You can start with some cd with orchestral music from Wagner , with overtures from the operas. But if you want a full opera, I would recommend The Flying Dutchman (Der fliegende Holländer) and The Rhine Gold (Das Rheingold). The Flying Dutchman is a bit like a traditional opera, with choruses and arias, but the music and story is 100% wagnerian.These operas are shorter than the others and for a beginner maybe that's easier. Anyway,my Wagner's favorites operas right now are Die Walkure and Lohengrin

About Vivaldi... Once I tried with "Orlando furioso" and I didn't like it. Orlando furioso is maybe the most famous opera by Vivaldi, I think. 

Welcome to the opera world and to this forum!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

With Vivaldi you could start with Ercole sul Termodonte, Farnace, or Orlando Furioso.

What you have to get used to in Vivaldi is acres of recitative. The arias are fairly sparsely spaced.

Or you could try some of these lovely collections to start you off:

Soprano arias with Roberta Invernizzi










Countertenor arias with Philippe Jaroussky










Tenor arias with Topi Lehtipuu


----------



## principe (Sep 3, 2012)

While I cannot agree more with the suggestions of the above two members of our forum, I would suggest to read as much as you can about these two composers. Their music might be impressive and might have an immediate effect, but to comprehend the concept, the scope and the form of the works of these two composers (and not only), you have to learn few things (so to speak) about the composers and their works in this field.

Principe


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Basically what Nat said. The Lehtipuu tenor arias recital is really amazing!

As for complete operas, I can wholeheartedly recommend the Ercole sul Termodonte under Biondi. Mostly for the horribly unstylistic, but very exciting singing of Rolando Villazon and the sexy, sexy r's of Rrrrromina Basso.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

_Tristan & Isolde_ is Wagner's most beautiful opera.






Part 2:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> .... and the sexy, sexy r's of Rrrrromina Basso.


Aah I love those too. Gorrrrgeous!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Another Wagner opera you may want to consider is _Lohengrin_. It has very beautiful music, and is sometimes considered the most "Italian" of Wagner's operas. There are many good audio recordings available. For DVDs, the one on Decca from the Bavarian State Opera has two magnificent singers in Jonas Kaufmann and Anja Harteros -- but the staging is unconventional.


----------



## banjobongo (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks everybody!
I already have (and love) the Philippe Jaroussky CD. I aleady had a few tracks downloaded from the Soprano arias with Roberta Invernizzi, so I bought the rest of that album today. I also bought a Vivaldi opera, Bajazet (Fabio Biondi, Patrizia Ciofi, David Daniels, Europa Galante, Vivica Genaux, Elina Garanca, Ildebrando d'Arcangelo & Marijana Mijanovic) which I downloaded from itunes today, Im looking forward to listening to this.
Need to think a bit more about Wagner operas before I decide which is the first one I buy....
appreciate the feedback and advice everybody!
thanks
BB


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 8, 2012)

I've now listened to most of Wagner's operas, though none of Verdi's - although I'd like to. You might consider buying a compilation CD of Wagner and/or Verdi in order to get more of a feel for what they sound like. Twilight of the Gods: The Essential Wagner Collection is one I would recommend.

Hmm...what to recommend to a newbie who is interested in "beautiful" Wagner operas?...hmm...Tristan und Isolde is possibly the most beautiful of Wagner's operas, although it is very intense. I enjoy it, but some others find it a bit much. I'm inclined to recommend Lohengrin to you, which is very beautiful but at the same time isn't as "heavy listening" as some of Wagner's other operas. You might also consider The Flying Dutchman or Tannhauser.


----------



## Glissando (Nov 25, 2011)

I was introduced to Wagner with a compilation disc of highlights from 'The Ring' (the famous Georg Solti recording from the '60s). I thought this was an ideal way to start thinking about Wagner's music. It took a while for that CD to grow on me, but when I did I realized it was pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

dutchman or lohengrin


----------

